# Feeding the 4 months beauty



## Guen20 (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello all,
I have been reading a lot of stuff on internet, on the food pack itself and here on the forum, but still a bit confused.
It's the first time we are having a cockapoo, and the last 2 weeks I have been feeding her 4 times/day, approx 200gr.
She turned 4 months on Sept. 22nd. What should be the schedule now? 4, 3 or 2 times a day?
The weight is approx 5.5kg. How much food?
PS: we are giving dry food, chicken + turkey mix, high quality croquettes.

thanks a lot 

Federico


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I feed 4 meals until 3 months, then 3 meals until 6 months, then 2 meals


----------



## Guen20 (Sep 17, 2020)

great, thanks! I started to do so as well..


----------

